# Old Farmhouse in Cornwall



## CountryGirl (Apr 12, 2013)

On a recent trip to Cornwall to visit my husband's extended family we drove past a beautiful yet sadly derelict old farmhouse.
The house is near St Just 
We were hoping that somebody may have some knowledge or detail as to who owns it, if at all. 
We've both renovated houses before and would love for this to be our first joint project together which could be our long term family home 

thank you all


----------



## lozzageo150 (Apr 12, 2013)

You may want to edit this without the postcode as it would be ideal for thief's and to be honest with you I doubt you will get a response with being a new member upload some reports and you may have better look. I hope this did not come across as harsh but maybe advertising where places are is not such a good plan. Give the guidelines a read.


----------

